# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Origjina e emrit Leka

## Tannhauser

Nga *Maksimilian Lamberc (Leipcig)*

tek: *Kanuni i Leke Dukagjinit dhe emri Leke ne gjuhen shqipe (1980)*


.........

Emri _Lekë_ (tr. e shquar _Leka_) shqiptaret e sotem e barazojne me Aleksander (Αλεξανδρος). Aleksandri i Madh i Maqedonise eshte quajtur nga intelektualet shqiptare _Leka i Madh_. Prandaj dhe njesia e sotme monetare e Shqiperise, e prere ne fillim me koken e Aleksandrit te Madh, quhet _lek_.

*Veshtruar nga pikepamja onomatologjike emri Leke nuk ka te beje aspak me Αλεξανδρος ose Aleksandri*. Ndonese sigurisht shkurtimet e emrave, emrat zvogelues e perkedheles si kudo edhe ne shqipen ndjekin rruge te cuditshme, megjithate zor se mund te gjase qe Aleksandri ne theksin e vet ne rrokjen e parafundit te kishte lene pas si shkurtim _Leke_ dhe ta kishte bjerre pjesen e theksuar te emrit. Kesaj i shtohet, *se dyti qe Aleksandri i madh, ndryshe nga Trajani e Diokleciani, nuk ka lene as gjurmen me te vogel ne poezine popullore dhe ne kujtesen e shqiptareve*. Se treti, _Leke_ eshte edhe sot nje emer i gjalle dhe mjaft i shpeshte ne malet e Shqiperise se Veriut, karahas _Lik_ dhe _Likë_ mashk. dhe femerore _Like_.

_Lekë_ dhe _Lik(ë)_ jane emra te lashte te trasheguar, qe vijne drejtperdrejt nga emrat vetjake ilire _Licaea_ (fem. khs. shqip _Like_) _Licaius Licaus Licca_ (mashk.) _Liccaeus Liccaius Livvavus Licco Licovius_ shih H. Krahe, _Lexicon altillyr. Personennamen_, f. 66 vv), te cilet jane deshmuar ne menyre te bollshme nga H. Krahe ne Veneti, Panoni, Dalmaci, Norik.

...........

Nderrimi _i/e_ si te _Licca >Lek_ del gjithashtu te _Pirustae Perustae Peraste_ (H. Krahe, _Die alten balkanillyr. geograph. Namen_ f. 32), _Birziminium Bersummo_ (geog. N. f. 17), _Pituntini Petinitis_ (f. 95). _Σιπαρουντον Separi_ (f. 98) _Brindia Βρεντεσιον Brendista_ (f. 18), _Gresa_ (_PN_, f. 55) _Grishi_ etj.

----------


## Hyllien

> Nga *Maksimilian Lamberc (Leipcig)*
> 
> tek: *Kanuni i Leke Dukagjinit dhe emri Leke ne gjuhen shqipe (1980)*
> 
> 
> .........
> 
> Emri _Lekë_ (tr. e shquar _Leka_) shqiptaret e sotem e barazojne me Aleksander (Αλεξανδρος). Aleksandri i Madh i Maqedonise eshte quajtur nga intelektualet shqiptare _Leka i Madh_. Prandaj dhe njesia e sotme monetare e Shqiperise, e prere ne fillim me koken e Aleksandrit te Madh, quhet _lek_.
> 
> ...



Pupupu cfare ndyrsirelleqesh. E ky qe shkruan e quan veten studiues. Prit sa te mbaroj ca pune qe kam ne dore e te jap une poezi edhe per Pirron, edhe per Skenderbeun edhe per Leken e Madh.

----------


## Cimo

Tannhauserin e kemi nga pakica inekzistente ne Shqiperi ...i vetedeklaruar ...Mos u cuditeni ju ....

Rregullat e forumit jane : Gjuha e forumit eshte Shqipja prandaj nuk duhet te tolerohet ky shkrim...Moderatore ku jeni ????

----------


## Hyllien

*Kush ka qene trim njehere,
Aleksandr'i Madh me vlere
Pirrua me shoke te tjere:*_(Komandantet legjendare te popullit shqiptar ne kohet e lashta)_
Po nga gjithe me i zoti 
Skenderbeu-Kastrioti.
O mbret i dashur, ku je ?
KU je, o Skenderbe ?
Si duron e rri nen dhe ?
Qe ditene qe na le.
vendi yne u be raje.
Te lutemi dit'e nate,
n'ate jete ku ke vate,
dergona shpres'e e urate,
qe te mos rrojme si grate.
Te ngrihemi te leftojme,
armiqte ketej t'i xbojme,
te lire, me nder, te rrojme, 
memedheun te shpetojme

Pilur-Vuno

------------
Pirro, shqipja arberore,
hape krehet, fluturove,
ne mes te tufanit shkove,
dete e male kapetove,
ne cdo lufte ti fitove,
lufte dite e lufte nate,
me zuar e me romake

Arpice - Margellec

---------------------------------------

Pirrua, nje trim i ndjere,
ne Ledheze ishte lere,
*gjak iliri, kombesia,
iperot ka thesprotia*
_kaha vendi ine, Cameria._
Roma kur ja beri pllane
te vij e t'i zij vatane,
*Pirrua blodhi ushtare,
mori flamure me shkabe*
kapetoi detin matane.
Ne Rome pallen e xuarr,
romake griu e kuarr
E pataksen Entelija
si gjemim kercit buria
*o romak, romak llatini,
keshtu mirrete Ipiri*_(kemi parasysh IPIR = SHQIPONJE, jo Toke kontinentale qe eshte nje idiotesi greke)_
Kur doj shkelje kete prak,
t'u funduar Roma ne gjak
Dhe cdo hasm'e zuzar
e dogj Pirrua me zjarr,
se ish sojit kordhetar,
*ish ngaha zemra shqiptar,
Ka klene trim edhe zot
gjak iliri, kah thesprote,
stergjush i ine, CAMERJOT.*

-ne Filat

-----------------------------------------------------

Shume burra e mbreter pa kishe,
po si Pirron, burre e mbret s'kishe pare.
Pirro - Burri ne Ledheze leu.
Pirro - Burri jetim na kish mbetur
dhe i varfer ne pike te hallit:
s'ish lipsjar, po ku kish me teper,
s'ja pertonte te mirr me perdhune,
ndonje kaciq, apo njonje ziur,
dhe me shoket aj e piq me hell.
Pirro - Burri nje dite ish i vetem.
Pirro - Burri cish be ae dite ?
Ai ne pill, ne mail e Bozhurit, 
nje kaciq e kish vene ne hell,
dhe melshite te gjalla ja haj.
Pirro - Burrit nje ulk ju afrua
dhe ju huadh me kaciq t'e haj.
Pirro - Burri kaciqne e la me hell,
ulkut kamen ja xorri repara.
dora e kame ne gole ja hosi.
*Ulku Pirros ne krije ju huadh
Po jetimit ne pike te hallit
shpejt di ipje ne ndihme i vene*(legjenda e flamurit tone kombetar, vereni sa mire e dine fshataret historine e Pirro JETIMIT dhe se si i vijne ne ndihme DY SHQIPONJA)
Ja xuarr site ulkut te terbuar,
ja xuarr site e ja kllapurisne
dhe e pllaksen si shirkun be dhe;
si sherku be dhe ulku ra plasur
Pirro - Burri ipjet si di motra
i pergushi me di lot ne si.
Prane tire kaciqin e poqi.
Ipjet hane ne mishin e ulkut,
Pirro - Burri ne mish te kaciqit.
Dita dites Pirro burri rritet,
dita dites i rritet dhe nami
nami rritet, po rritet dhe frika
ne rrezilet komandare vendi,
qe rrezuar ja kishin te jatin
edhe shinin si t'ua duaj qejfi
pa perfillur njerezine e shkrete,
qe per Pirron po kendonte kengen
*"Pirro burri ishte ipe e qjellit"*
Njerezia e shkrete sa marr vesh
se rrezilet komandare vendi
jetim - Pirron dojin qe ta vrisnin,
na e nisin si vllau ne vllau,
te mbreti i shkodres ata e shpune,
dhe i thone " o mbret i nderuar,
t'u rritet nami e rrofsh e klofsh sa malet,
Kaha Iperoja na te jemi ardhur
te t'besojme ket zok te ipjes,
te na rritet ipje e vertete,
qe rrezilet kundare vendi,
TURP I MADH I DODONES SE SHENJTE,
ne t'i zhdukim ngaha kjo faqe e dheut
dhe me nder e te lire te rrojme"
*Mbreti i shkodres si vella vellaun
Pirro - trimin shume mire e rriti*(ILIRE + EPirot = e njejta gje vellezer sipas legjendave popullore qe ne shqiptaret kemi dhe ju te ardhurit nga azia doni te pervetesoni duke greqizuar jugun)
ja psoi ki cdo gje qe i duhej
per t'ja zbardhe kudo faqen vendit,
kalofshin kohet te mira e te liga
dhe nje dite pirro - burri kthehet
prap ne Ledhez, ektu ku na leu,
si nje ipje hipur ne maje kalit. 
Kali i tij, mre te madhe e kish hjene. 
Dukej kali sa mali i Bozhurit;
qafa kalit sa qafa e Dimalit
Bi 'te Pirroja si Mal'e Flamurit,
kurmi i tij arrinte lart ne qiell.
Pirro - Burri, vete ipja e qiellit,
koka jone, ne krahet e tij.
*Dhe rrezilet kumandare vendi,
turp i madh per dodonen e shenjte,
ne i zhdukem kaha dheu i IPERIT,
dhe ne ndihme i vajtem kujt desh ndihme
per te mbrojtur nderin dhe lirine.*
ne MARGELLEC

Ke libri Peaks of Shala ke sa te duash dhe per Aleksandrin mos u merakos. Veja pak emailin ketit pseudostudiusit. 
Falemnderit qe dhe nje here shfaqe paturpesine tende, integritetin ZERO(0) akademik qe absolutizon cdo gje dhe aspiratat e hapura antishqiptare. IPJA do jete pergjithmone shqiptare, perendia gjithmone na ka derguar njerez qe te mbrohemi dhe koha do vije qe kur te jemi ne rrezik perseri do na dergoj nje tjeter Kastriot sic e dergoi ne vazhden e Pirros dhe Lekes.

PS: kjo eshte vetem dicka e vockel nga folklori disa fshatrave ne shqiperi.

----------


## Tannhauser

Ky _pseudostudiues_ ka nja 40 vjet qe na ka lene shendene mer baloz. Po ku ta dije ti kush eshte Lambertz-i....Eh, them...

Artikulli botohet ne studimin permbledhes ''Studime gjuhesore per nder te Aleksander Xhuvanit'', botim i Akademise se Shkencave te Shqiperise, 1980.




> Veja pak emailin ketit pseudostudiusit.


Nuk di ne ate bote ne kane e-mail...

----------


## Hyllien

> Ky _pseudostudiues_ ka nja 40 vjet qe na ka lene shendene mer baloz. Po ku ta dije ti kush eshte Lambertz-i....Eh, them...
> 
> Artikulli botohet ne studimin permbledhes ''Studime gjuhesore per nder te Aleksander Xhuvanit'', botim i Akademise se Shkencave te Shqiperise, 1980.
> 
> 
> 
> Nuk di ne ate bote ne kane e-mail...


Epo nderro oren atehere , he te keqen se nuk jemi ne 1980 kur Akademia SHqiptare shkruante nen urdhrat e Enver Hoxh turkut, mik i sllaveve dhe grekeve minoritare qe fuste e internonte intelektualet tane, por ne 2006. Mbasi pashe thellesine e studimeve te tije skam nevoje ta dije... absolutizma te tilla jane herezi per nje historian qe pretendon te kete integritet, por ju karrieristet historiane jeni bo si financierat... cdo menyre me bo pare ja vlen te shqyrtohet.
Topin e ke ti ne fushe... k endonje gje me thone kundra popullit shqiptar dhe folklorit te tije se ky Lamberci nuk paska pas asgje i shkreti. Siduket nuk i kane rene ne dore netet Pellazgjike te Karl Reinholdit, apo edhe ato pak botime te cunguara per folklorin krahinor qe ishin botuar qesh nga koha e Zogut.

----------


## Hyllien

> Epo atehere po te mohosh dhe vepren e akademise (te pakten ate historike-linguistike) ngelesh me gisht ne goje mer baloz dhe nuk te ndihmojne as Noctae-t Pellasgicae.
> 
> Dhe meqe e referove kete veper, e ke lexuar apo e mesove dhe kete nga Kola. Dhe nese po, c'perfundim nxorre?
> 
> Po me mire ti themi keto kur do hap ate temen per Kolen...


Akademia ka pas plot njerez, un nuk mohoj gje, kundershtoj ato njerez qe jane perkthy ne frengjisht e anglisht dhe kane mbeshtetur rreptesisht tezat Europiane duke ju kunderve Giordanos(meqe e ke permend tek tema tjeter), Gattit etj, qe i nxirrnin shqiptaret deri tek Pellazget. 
Kola as nuk e kishte idene se ekzistonte Noctes Pelasgicae... ate e ka perkthy Ardian Klosi, qe nuk i para besoj shume versionit te tije, duke qene qe edhe ai eshte i shkolles gjermane. Megjithate kopja integrale gjendet...
Lere Kolen rehat se keto vjersha jane marre tjeter kund, nga njeri qe i fut te gjithe studiuesit e historise se lashte ne rrenje katrore qofte per njohuri gjuhesore e qofte per integritetin e tij prej intelektuali te mirfillite. Libri i Koles eshte nje "introduction", jo maja, po maja e majes se ajsbergut, per ata qe deshirojne te kene njohuri te pergjithshme dhe mos merren me mish mashin historik. Normalisht libri i Koles ka nje vlere monumentale sepse eshte shkruar ne nje gjuhe shume te thjeshte dhe te kuptueshme dhe eshte E LEHTE PER TU LEXUAR(pra aksesibel) nga te gjitha masat qe nuk kane kohe te rrine e gjemtojne traplleqet qe keni krijuar ju keto 200 vjet dhe po krijoni. Ti prandaj e ke inat Kolen, sepse hap nje dritare sado te vogel jo per nje botekuptim tjeter te shqiptarit, sepse shqiptari e di kush eshte, por per nje botekuptim te faktuar sadopak ne literaturen e perdorur nga ai vete, si nje propulsor per shtyrjen e studimeve te metejshme. Kola ka shume gabime ne librin e tije, ku spikasin ato gjeografike... por po e lej me kaq. Ti po deshe hape temen me i mbush vetes mendjen qe je me i zgjut se nje njeri qe vdiq ne kulmin e krijimtarise se tij. *Vepra kryesore madhore e Koles me themel dhe me strukture nuk eshte "Gjuha e Perendive", por "Arvanitasit dhe prejardhja e Grekeve", qe dhe aty ai ka shkruar me rezerva se do ja kishin pre koken me pare.*

Ndonje gje kishe me thone kundra popullit, se e hape ket teme me gjith zell edhe ngele me gisht ne goje dhe nje here. Un skam kohe se ket teme ta mbush me qindra vjersha te tilla popullore, por qe jane shume te gjata dhe gjuha duhet shkruar sic duhet.

----------


## Tannhauser

Objekti i temes ishte tjeter. Dhe ate nuk mund ta kundershtosh.

Une Librin e kam gjetur ne greqisht, nje botim i vjeter dhe neqofte se mbaj mend mire (se nuk e kam librin perpara) Kola e perdor per literature.




> qe i nxirrnin shqiptaret deri tek Pellazget.


Origjina Pellazgjike u paraqit ne nje moment ku akoma nuk ishte perforcuar teoria indoevropiane dhe njohurite per iliret ishin shume te pakta. Pra meqe nuk dinin se c'fare ishin shqiptaret paraqiten teorine e prejardhjes pellazgjike, e mbeshtetur kryesisht nga Rilindas se De Rada, Vretoi, me te njejtin kuptim sic perdoret per Iliret sot.

Pa le qe shqiptaret dhe greket i konsideronin si pasardhes te pellazgeve. Kjo eshte teoria pellazgjike qe mbronte dhe Kola edhe Rilindasit.

----------


## Hyllien

> Objekti i temes ishte tjeter. Dhe ate nuk mund ta kundershtosh.
> 
> Une Librin e kam gjetur ne greqisht, nje botim i vjeter dhe neqofte se mbaj mend mire (se nuk e kam librin perpara) Kola e perdor per literature.


Un se kam marre nga Kola sidoqofte edhe nese ai e perdor.




> Origjina Pellazgjike u paraqit ne nje moment ku akoma nuk ishte perforcuar teoria indoevropiane dhe njohurite per iliret ishin shume te pakta. Pra meqe nuk dinin se c'fare ishin shqiptaret paraqiten teorine e prejardhjes pellazgjike, e mbeshtetur kryesisht nga Rilindas se De Rada, Vretoi, me te njejtin kuptim sic perdoret per Iliret sot.
> 
> Pa le qe shqiptaret dhe greket i konsideronin si pasardhes te pellazgeve. Kjo eshte teoria pellazgjike qe mbronte dhe Kola edhe Rilindasit.


Gabim. Teoria Pellazgjike e shqiptareve, te pakten me aq sa dime paraqitet qysh me fillimin e vepres Illyricum Sacrum dhe vazhdon qysh ne fillimet e 1800 me arbereshet etj e pastaj vijne keta te vonet, Rilindasit. Subtratumi kishte kohe qe ishte krijuar. Ngaterresa se Greket dhe Shqiptaret jane pellazg vjen nga fakti i ngaterreses se Shqiptaret jane Grek ! sic u quajten arbereshet ne itali dhe sic ngaterrohen dhe sot e kesaj dite. Jo vetem arbereshet e italise por dhe vete shqiptaret e greqise u quajten grek nga nje sere studiesish. Kjo ka pas me teper denominacion KRAHINOR se sa etnik tjeter gje si perdoret tani.

Teoria Indoeuropiane akoma calon, nuk mund te tregoj dot asgje per levizjet e popujve nga Azia ne Europe, ndodh gjithmone e kunderta. Jane bere dhe libra nga nje fare De Cara psh diku nga 1890 qe i ka kushtuar vellime te tera pellazgeve qe i nxjerr diku me baze nga lindja e mesme si popuj Khamitik, e  jane hedhur poshte disa here. Un kam dhene nje ilustrim te qarte te levizjeve se popujve tek tema e "Piramides Ilire". Kjo mbeshtetet dhe nga disa studies ne ze Italiane... kuptohet kemi te bejme me epoka ku emri helen, por edhe emri ilir nuk ekzistojne, dhe vijne me vone.

Gjithashtu ekziston nje artikull qe flet per nje kryengritje shume te madhe ne Kosove kundra turqve me emrin "Albanian revolt against Turkey; they claim to be the ancient Pelasgians". Kjo qe shume me para se te vinte pavaresia. Rilindasit tane shkruajten me gjuhen e thjeshte popullore te maleve dhe lumenjve... populli nga ta dinte gjenealogjine e vet kaq mire sa te krijonte nje rrevolte te tere kundra Turkut ?

---
Objekti ? Ja pra baza qe perdor ky Lamberti eshte qe Aleksander eshte emer Grek dhe se Aleksandri nuk mund te jete shqipo sepse nuk ekziston ne folklorin shqiptar. Un solla nje prove qe ekziston, tek Peaks of Shala ke te tjera prova. Se kuptoj car do me. Jo vetem per Leken, por dhe per Pirron te solla dhe per vete emrin IPE, ose Epir(toke kontinentale qe eshte idiotesia me e madhe akademike e shkruajtur ndonjehere, duke qene se legjenda popullore shqiptare e ka te qarte ne koke se kush eshte Ipja). Jo vetem kaq por dhe tek Homeri gjejme dhe emerin HYPERIA, HIPERJA, ajo qe eshte siper, qe hipen, qe rri mbi male, shqiponja pra. Fakti eshte qe ti ket teme e hape me nje qellim te caktuar dhe dole huq.

----------


## Tannhauser

Me duket si ti po ngaterohesh.

Origjina Pellazgjike qe perkrahej nga Arbereshet (edhe rilindasit arbereshe) edhe Rilindasit e tjere si Vasa, Vretoi etj konsideronte se populli grek popull vella i lindur nga nje pasardhes i perbashket: Pellazget.

Edhe kjo ende kur teoria indoevropiane ishte ne fillim e siper. Populli, nga keta autore mesuan per pellazget. Dhe autoret qe donin te krijonin nje lidhje me nje popull te lashte gjeten pellazget. Dhe keto nga shumica ishin teori.

I vetmi qe u mundua me pune shkencore ishte gjuhetari arberesh qe e ke permendur dhe ti, Kamarda. Ky beri krahasime midis latinishtes, greqishtes dhe shqipes.

Por te them se keto teori filluan te merrnin hov ne formimin e nacionalizmit shqiptar dhe kishin me shume karakter patriotik sesa shkencor. Lexo edhe Skendin 'The Albanian National Awakening' (qe te te them dhe nje fakt, isha nga te paret ne Shqiperi qe kisha kete liber. Por e lexova me nje cik vonese se nuk dija anglisht Nejse...). atehere filluan te merren shkencetaret e huaj me shqiptaret serjozisht duke studiuar gjuhen etj. por dhe me Iliret.

Sa per Kolen, ne te gjitha veprat (une kam lexuar tre, ne origjinal - e jo ne perkthim si ben ti, ne i ke lexuar) ka te njejtin teori. Se shqiptaret dhe greket jane *nje*, qe te dy pasardhes te pellazgeve.

----------


## Hyllien

Engjell Mashi (1785 - 1821)
"Pas vdekjes se Skenderbeut, - mbeshtetje  e vetme e te krishtereve kunder fuqise se paperballueshme, - edhe heroit te vertete nder trashgimtarret e Pirros edhe te emrit te Aleksandrit (qe te perdor shprehjen e Volteranit), shqiptaret pasi e humben kapedanin e tyre te pathyeqshem u bene pike e vrer".(1807)
Po ai:
"... sot pranohet se Aleksandret, Pirrot, Skenderbejte fituan nam vec nga bemat heroike te kombit trim shqiptar"(1807)

Dora D'Istria

"Populli shqiptar ka nxjerre ushtare e luftetare, qe kane cuditur rruzullin me trimerite e tyre, si Pirroja, Aleksandri i Madh, Diokleciani, Skenderbeu e te tjere"(1866)

Nga "I foni tis Alvanias" (1879 - 1880)

Ne arbereshe kush kle m'i zoti,
zemerzjarri e patrioti ?
Kle Anastas Kullurjoti.
as per trim s'i gjendej shoqi.
Anastas ka Kulluri
me guxim te madh si Burri
mu ne mesin e Greqise
ngriti "Zen e Shqiperise"


Vijme ne *HIMARE*:
Ci me ci zune e cingerine
Junani me Bullgarine,
sebep per Maqedonine,
*se ka qene vendi ine*,
se ka qene memedheja
e Skenderit si rrufeja,
qe me nuk e pjell dheja,
*Olimbiadhes nga Janina,
qe ka pjelle ata trima,
te forte si vetetima"*

Pilur, Vuno dhe Himare

---------------------------
Nga poeti Ilir Medaur Basani (permendur dhe nga Ana Komnena) ne lidhje me zoterimet Epirote te Pirros.
Marre nga "Korpusi i mbishkrimeve latine"(1864) nga Teodor Momzen, poezia eshte fragment nga Medaur Basani i vitit 167 para Krishtit. Me vone u botua dhe nga Karl Patch me sa di une.

"...Ti, qe banon ne ledhet aiakase te Rizonit,
ne keshtjellen e Dalmacise,
o Medaur, o Lar i thjeshte i popullit tim,
i shenjte ne atdhe..."

---------------------

Vazhdojme emrin Leke = Aleksander e gjejme dhe tek Aleksander Mollosi ne folklore te tjera po ne Margallec dhe Mazrrek

Oficer i zoti Pirrua pati dale
Ipe ish dhe shkuar ipes malit,
si na ish dhe aj *Leke Malasi*,_(Leke Mollosi)_
*iperot ka vendi ine, Thesprotia*...
Pirrua blodhi trima sic qe vete
dhe si ipe me krahe kah ipe
me flamurin me ipe ne balle,...
Pirro mbreti, trim e ipe malit
ish stergjuushi ine, camerjot...


Ne nje monedhe shume te rradhe qe ndodhet ne Paris parafytyrohet Ipja, shqiponja tek mbreti legjendar Gerion i Thesprotise...

Ja sa e dashur eshte shqiponja qe ishte si per Pirron si per Leken e Madh si per Skenderbeun.

"Qasuni me ne, o shoke,
t'ja thomi kenges tok
per zhgaben me dy koke.
o zhgab' e jona ne male
nuk u dhe e nuk u fale,
nuk preve, nuk u ngave,
te armiku nuk u qave,
nga neve kurre s'u ndave.

*HIMARE*

------------------


Emri Aleksander mund... mund te jete edhe Grek... edhe pse si emer ekziston dhe ne rrenjen sankrite dhe ti, si adhurues i teorise indoeuropiane ske pse e quan grek, por indoeuropian. Megjithate ceshtja nuk qendron ketu. Ceshtja qendron se kush mund te kete qene emri i vertete i Aleksandrit. Emri i vertete i Skenderbeut qe Gjergj dhe i ngeli e sot e kesaj dite emri turk Skenderbe ne kujtim te vete Aleksandrit. Rrenja Al- ka kuptimin e majave ne "indoeuropianen" me sa di une. Ne shqiptaret kemi dhe emrin tjeter *Aleko* ama qe eshte shume i perhapur ne jug te shqiperise. Ketu ka nje evolim te qarte Leke - Aleko(vejme dhe ne shqiptaret shume por vejne dhe vendet Ruse ket emer) - Aleksander. Nuk duhet kaluar me dy rrjeshta kjo pune. Per mendim tim rrenja ka kuptimin " i lindur" si tek Kle-mens(ke le me mend). Gjithashtu emri Hera-kle mund te analizohet ne ket menyre. Me sa dihet Herakleu nuk lindi nga Hera, perkundrazi, por ne Hymnet Homerike, ajo eshte e para qe rri tek dera dhe pret lindjen e tij... ne greqisht emri Herakles eshte "glory of hera".


Teori per ket emer ka ne nje liber tjeter qe spo e gjej per momentin por qe do i kthehem temes kur ta gjej.

----------


## Hyllien

> Me duket si ti po ngaterohesh.
> 
> Origjina Pellazgjike qe perkrahej nga Arbereshet (edhe rilindasit arbereshe) edhe Rilindasit e tjere si Vasa, Vretoi etj konsideronte se populli grek popull vella i lindur nga nje pasardhes i perbashket: Pellazget.
> 
> Edhe kjo ende kur teoria indoevropiane ishte ne fillim e siper. Populli, nga keta autore mesuan per pellazget. Dhe autoret qe donin te krijonin nje lidhje me nje popull te lashte gjeten pellazget. Dhe keto nga shumica ishin teori.
> 
> I vetmi qe u mundua me pune shkencore ishte gjuhetari arberesh qe e ke permendur dhe ti, Kamarda. Ky beri krahasime midis latinishtes, greqishtes dhe shqipes.
> 
> Por te them se keto teori filluan te merrnin hov ne formimin e nacionalizmit shqiptar dhe kishin me shume karakter patriotik sesa shkencor. Lexo edhe Skendin 'The Albanian National Awakening' (qe te te them dhe nje fakt, isha nga te paret ne Shqiperi qe kisha kete liber. Por e lexova me nje cik vonese se nuk dija anglisht Nejse...). atehere filluan te merren shkencetaret e huaj me shqiptaret serjozisht duke studiuar gjuhen etj. por dhe me Iliret.
> ...


Kolen e kam lexu, libra pallavra si keto te Skendit nuk para i lexoj, edhe pse i kam hudh i sy ne biblioteke... i cilesoj si ato te Paulin Koles... libra "sensacion"... tip fiction si Kodi i Davincit por per Shqiptaret. Un kam deshmi Kastriotin jo arbereshet. Vula e tij, flamuri i tij, dituria e tij, legjenda e tij dhe gjuha jone e ruajtur nder shekuj qe cilesohet si me e vjetra nga "indoeuropianet" na lidh ne katerciperisht me popullin e lashte Ilir dhe Pellazg. Gjuhetaret vecse artikuluan legjenden e popullit duke pare qe Greket na e futen sa krahu pas pavarsise dhe se Europa mbeshtestes vecse sllavet. Europa arriti deri atje sa te mbeshteste dhe Turqit me na zhduk, sic i la te bejne rrumpalle per 500 vjet ne kurrizin tone e na lane pa shkolla pa gje. Shafariku thote se populli shqiptar eshte i vetmi popull ne Europe qe eshte ne gjendje te riprodhoj gjenealogjine e vet dhe ka nje identitet te theksuar, gje qe gjendet dhe tek krijimtaria folklorike qe eshte e pamohueshme.
Populli nuk genjen, nese ti do me e nxjerr genjeshtar eshte tjeter gje, por sic te thashe lere rilindjen menjane se nuk ishte rilindja ajo qe solli keto vjersha, prandaj dhe te permedna dhe netet pellazgjike... ne te kundert *ISHIN VJERSHAT DHE FOLKLORI QE SOLLEN RILINDJEN, SIC ESHTE DHE ME LLOGJIKE...* OSE RILINDASIT JANE GENJESHTAR ATEHERE !... ketu jepi sa te duash se ke dhe Sabriun prej anadolli qe do te vije ne ndihme se shpejti kur ti iki perjashtimi

Librat mezi qarkullojne tani, nuk e shef qe gjysma eshte me burime interneti dhe ska as i cop liber me citu ? Jo mo atehere para 200 vitesh. Konditat per rilindjen u favorizuan nga diaspora qe gjeti pak liri veprimi, dhe nga vete kultura dhe folklori i paharruar shqiptar dhe nga liria qe populli shqiptar kerkonte duke pare se luftoi per te tjeret dhe morri noc rrokun. Kjo vertetohet kollaj me kodimin e Kanunit te Leke Dukagjinit qe eshte nder me te vjetrit dhe here here i referohen dhe si Kanun Homerik i epokave te Homerit dhe ashtu del ne fakt. Nje studies Japonez ka bere nje liber per ket pune.

----------


## Hyllien

> Nga *Maksimilian Lamberc (Leipcig)*
> 
> tek: *Kanuni i Leke Dukagjinit dhe emri Leke ne gjuhen shqipe (1980)*
> Ndonese sigurisht shkurtimet e emrave, emrat zvogelues e perkedheles si kudo edhe ne shqipen ndjekin rruge te cuditshme, megjithate zor se mund te gjase qe Aleksandri ne theksin e vet ne rrokjen e parafundit te kishte lene pas si shkurtim _Leke_ dhe ta kishte bjerre pjesen e theksuar te emrit. Kesaj i shtohet, *se dyti qe Aleksandri i madh, ndryshe nga Trajani e Diokleciani, nuk ka lene as gjurmen me te vogel ne poezine popullore dhe ne kujtesen e shqiptareve*. Se treti, _Leke_ eshte edhe sot nje emer i gjalle dhe mjaft i shpeshte ne malet e Shqiperise se Veriut, karahas _Lik_ dhe _Likë_ mashk. dhe femerore _Like_.


Ja ti jap disa shkurtime te tjera une tani qe ky nuk paska arrit dot t'i qemtoj, pasi pjesen e dyte te folklorit besoj se e hodha poshte, por po u merzite prap te sjell une.

Aleks-Aleko-Aleksander ---> Lek
Alket ---> Keti, Keta(per femrat)
Albert ---> Berti (ne anglisht ky emer, allbright(me duket se do te thote i ndritshem) nuk shkurtohet Bert, Bert zakonisht eshte fillimi i emrit Bertrand, por shkurtohet me AL, "Hey Al" psh. E njejta gje dhe me Aleksander, nuk thone "Hey Lek", por "Hey Al". shkurtimi ne shqip duket qarte qe ka nje forme te caktuar.
Konstandin ---> TINO
Jordan ---> Dani
Algita ---> Gita
Arjona ---> Jona
Armir ---> Miri
Agim ---> Gimi
Elvis ---> Visi
Hektor ---> Tole(me perkedheli), Tori
Mentor ---> Tori
Dhimiter ---> Miti
Ahmet ---> Met- Meti
Helena ose Elena ---> Lena
Mensur ---> Suri
Armand ---> Mandi
Rezart ---> Rezi
Themistokli ---> Themi
Belul ---> Luli
Rexhep ---> Xhepi
Dorian ---> Dori


etj etj

Sic e shef disa jane emra shqiptar disa jo, disa ne formen origjinale te tyren e kane kuptimin, nderse ne ate te dyten skane kuptim dhe anasjelltas (Shif psh Agim dhe Gim ???).

Mirepo nese merren parasysh te gjithe keto gjera qe studiuesi nuk i ka marre po e ka anashkaluar sipas qejfit dhe nese fillohet dhe analizohet historia ne ket fare feje pra me keto elemente, ose perfundimi i studiuesit do dukeshe teresisht(se tani esht mundu me e kamuflu) tendencioz progrek, ose ai do i futeshe me thelle punes dhe te nxirrte dicka te llogjikshme ose ne te kundert to mbeteshim te gjithe pa histori te qarte..... qe do sillte nxjerrjen ne pah ose te rrenave te reja, ose te librave qe flejne ne Londer, Paris, Vatikan e gjetke.

----------


## Tannhauser

Profesori ta shpjegoi me larte seLeka nuk vjen nga Aleksander. kemi te bejme me dy emra krejt te ndryshme.

Por edhe sikur te vjen atehere kemi thjesht nje huazim *prej greqishtes*.

----------


## Hyllien

Edhe sikur te kemi car do me thene ... qe ishte Grek ? Ti temen e solle per nje aresye te vetme. Ne fakt e solle per dy se nuk je dhe aq budalle, nuk ke qene ushtare por oficer. Deshe me tregu qe ka qene 1) Rilindja qe e futi ket figure ne folklorin shqiptar 2) Jo vetem qe e futi por ja futi p.ordhes duke "e apliku" emrin gabim dhe mua me ngjan sikur thua qe emri "lek" eshte shqip ose ilir. Ndersa un ti hodha poshte te dyja.
Atehere nese emri Lek eshte Ilire sepse ky profesori i esht futur rendshem punes qe ta nxjerri te tille nuk mund te jete shkurtim, por ja qe shqipja se i ka keto shkurtime te ketij lloji. Ceshtja nuk eshte kaq siperfaqesore kaq dua te them.

----------


## Tannhauser

Ti nuk hodhe poshte azgje.

Sa per kenget nuk tregojne asgje. Me dy tre, dhjete kenge qe akreditohen si popullore na tregove se ne popullin shqiptar ka ngelur kujtesa e Aleksandrit? Po sikur keto kenge te jen krijuar pas hovit rilindas ose ne hov e siper?

Ne teme duket qarte pse nuk mund te lete jete shkurtim me kete forme por eshte nje emer me vete.

Sa per Reinholdin, e vertetova se Kola e perdor ne literature. Prandaj te jesh me i kujdesshem dhe te mos thuash se Kola as qe e dinte.

Meqe himarjot e di greqishten? Apo je nga ata himarjote te brezit te Tiranes?

----------


## Hyllien

> Ti nuk hodhe poshte azgje.
> 
> Sa per kenget nuk tregojne asgje. Me dy tre, dhjete kenge qe akreditohen si popullore na tregove se ne popullin shqiptar ka ngelur kujtesa e Aleksandrit? Po sikur keto kenge te jen krijuar pas hovit rilindas ose ne hov e siper?
> 
> Ne teme duket qarte pse nuk mund te lete jete shkurtim me kete forme por eshte nje emer me vete.
> 
> Sa per Reinholdin, e vertetova se Kola e perdor ne literature. Prandaj te jesh me i kujdesshem dhe te mos thuash se Kola as qe e dinte.
> 
> Meqe himarjot e di greqishten? Apo je nga ata himarjote te brezit te Tiranes?


Ti je provokator dhe kaq dhe do argumenta. Se car brezi jam une ska cte interesoj ty, stodhiavolo shume dhe di. Kenget jane te mbledhura nga 1800 e tutje, nderkohe qe referencat ekzistojne qysh nga 1750 me sa kam gjet une e deri poshte.

Per Kolen kur te sjellesh fletushken e bibliografise atehere e verteton. Un e kam lexuar ne shqip dhe sma ka zene syri.

Dhe e fundit ta kam thene dhe nje ehre, fshatari or djale ska nga ta marri vesh Naimin apo dike tjeter apo dhe eprpara Naimit. Populli nuk mund te genjej dhe nuk ke rilindjen shqiptare si deshmitar por ke studies nga e tere, udhetaer te hajrit qe deshmojne per kete gjenealogji. Un nje gje tjeter te pyes ty. *Me jep nje kenge popullore greke te viteve 1800 per Aleksandrin qe ta pasurojme kete teme.*

----------


## Tannhauser

> Dhe e fundit ta kam thene dhe nje ehre, fshatari or djale ska nga ta marri vesh Naimin apo dike tjeter apo dhe eprpara Naimit. Populli nuk mund te genjej dhe nuk ke rilindjen shqiptare si deshmitar por ke studies nga e tere, udhetaer te hajrit qe deshmojne per kete gjenealogji. Un nje gje tjeter te pyes ty.


He c'naivitet!!!

Po c'ka qene Naimi, apo Cajupi apo te tjere? Mos ka qene ndonje elitist duke dashur te drejtohet ne nje pjese te vogel te shqiptareve te diaspores qe merreshin me letrat.

Apo Vasa kur thoshte: _Cohu o Shqiptar prej gjumit, cohu,_ u drejtohej vetem nja-dy qe dinin te lexonin.

Do te te thoshja dhe une te vesh ne djall (sic the ti me siper) por kam frike se per ty eshte urrate....




> Me jep nje kenge popullore greke te viteve 1800 per Aleksandrin qe ta pasurojme kete teme.


Sa te duash, jo vetem te viteve 1800+ por edhe nga Bizanti dhe epoka te tjera. Dhe jo vetem kenge.

Fillo me: *Η Φυλλαδα του Μεγαλεξανδρου*

----------


## Hyllien

C'naivitet ? Ti ore edhe shume te tjere Rilindasve shqiptare ti arrini tek thoji. Nuk ishte Akademia Greke qe i dha nderimet me te medhaja pasardhesit te Homerit, Gjergj Fishta ? Shko ore torovello.

Edhe nje gje me interesante akoma. Nese te gjitha keto kenge qenkan te induktuara nga Rilindja sipas teje, dhe keto kenge jan mbledhurnga preveza poshte e deri tutje, *atehere per cfare leshin pretendoni se Epiri ka popullsi Greke ?* Eshte njesoj sikur ITalia te pretendoj tani per aresye historike gjith mesdheun. Ti sapo na vertetove qe Epiri paska qene banuar vecse me Shqiptar.
Ku jane shqiptaret meqe Aleksandri na doli Grek... kjo besoj eshte pyetje legjitime qe un duhet te bej tani ?

Ti del BLLOF ne cdo ane si krrap qe je.

----------


## Zëu_s

> *Veshtruar nga pikepamja onomatologjike emri Leke nuk ka te beje aspak me Αλεξανδρος ose Aleksandri*. Ndonese sigurisht shkurtimet e emrave, emrat zvogelues e perkedheles si kudo edhe ne shqipen ndjekin rruge te cuditshme, megjithate zor se mund te gjase qe Aleksandri ne theksin e vet ne rrokjen e parafundit te kishte lene pas si shkurtim _Leke_ dhe ta kishte bjerre pjesen e theksuar te emrit. Kesaj i shtohet, *se dyti qe Aleksandri i madh, ndryshe nga Trajani e Diokleciani, nuk ka lene as gjurmen me te vogel ne poezine popullore dhe ne kujtesen e shqiptareve*. Se treti, _Leke_ eshte edhe sot nje emer i gjalle dhe mjaft i shpeshte ne malet e Shqiperise se Veriut, karahas _Lik_ dhe _Likë_ mashk. dhe femerore _Like_.........



hehehehe

Tennhauser, mua me vjen shume mire qe te kemi ty ketu me mendimet dhe "argumentet" tua.

Sic thuhet nga disa "studiues", emri _Alexandros_ (*Alehandr-os*) vjen nga dy fjalet "Greke", _alexein_ qe do te thot diçka e njejt si _smbraps_, dhe fjala _andros_ qe do te thot diça si _e njeriut_. Pra per keta far "studiues" _Alexeinandros_ eshte njejt si _Alexandros_ dhe do te thot _smbrapsi i njeriut_, ku pastaj ndryshojne te gjitha fjalet dhe thone qe ky emer do te thot _Mbrojtesi_. (çfar budallalleku, e keta e quajn veten studiues apo shkenctare, nejse)

Variantet e ketij emri ne gjuhet e botes jan : Alec, Alejandro, Alessandro, Alex, Aleks, Aleksander, Alexandr, Alexandru, Aleksandar, Alexey, Alexej, Alexis, Alexius, Aliaksandr, Aleksandar, Alleksanda, Aljoscha, Aljosha, *Lekë, Lex* (Lex = Leks, kete emer e gjejm gati tek te gjith popujt e perendimit), Sander, Sándor (ungarisch), Sandro, Sandy, Sanja, Lisandru, Schurik, Xander, Xandi, Skander, Aliko, Αλέξαντρος 

Ne regjionin e Turkise deri ne Indi perdoret varianti persian Sikandar ose Iskander (arab. Iskandar, Iskenderun ose Al Iskandariyah).

Ne Rusi gjindet ky emer edhe si Sascha (dhe ne disa vende te tjera) dhe ne Turki si Yasar.
(keto me lart jan te perkthyera nga gjermanishtja) 

Tua them te drejten une kete emer e kam deshifruar permes gjuhes Shqipe (dialektit Geg) qe ishte diçka shume e leht te deshifrohet, i cili emer perbehet apo eshte krijuar nga tre fjale shqip (apo gegerisht) te cilat fjale une nuk do ti shkruaj ketu (per arsye personale), dhe nuk e ka ndonje kuptim qesharak sikur ky verzioni i Perso-Turqve (Irano-Turqve) orthodoks te Ballkanit qe po e quajn veten "Grek" apo "Helen" dhe sympatizantve te tyre.

-----------------------------
Armiku më i madh që i ka shkaktuar dëmet më të mëdha popullit Pellazgo-Iliro-Shqiptarë, ka qenë gjithmonë Shqipfolsi

----------

